# Identification



## Norm walker (May 2, 2020)

Is this hen of the woods


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Yes it is enjoy


----------



## Norm walker (May 2, 2020)

jg010682 said:


> Yes it is enjoy


Thank you


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Indeed it is, and it looks like a nice fresh one! So far, no activity up here. None of my spots have anything! I'm kind of hoping that the cooler temps will finally bring up the Meadows.


----------

